# late late shifts when its cold outside/failing trans?



## DonaldHays (Jul 22, 2004)

Ok here is what she has started to doing.

After the car sits for awhile and only when its cold outside, when you start to drive her she wont shift from 1-2 till 3k rpms (no slipping at all yet)

The over drive don’t kick in till around 65mph when this is happening also, if you put her in performance mode by the switch the car wont go into overdrive until you have ran it past 60ish and the rpms have hit over 4,000. if the switch is still in power mode and you slow down below 55-56 the car will go back into Drive, if its in the comfort mode it will stay in overdrive below 55 unless you floor/make it kick down. 

I had the same issues a few weeks ago, I opened the hood and I had some paper and junk stuck to the air filter and removed that and tapped the air filter and she idled down fine and drove fine until tonight and now she is doing the same again, I opened the hood and found another paper stuck to the air filter removed it and tapped it but the idle stayed high and the shifts didn’t change like they did last time?

When the car has been driven when its doing this and you put her in park and tap the gas pedal she will hang at the 1500-2000 rpm rang until you shift into a gear and then the idle comes down, when shifted back into park the idle is low unless you tap the pedal and then it stays high again! 

I checked my gas pedal cable best I could this eve and it seems fine, its cold outside here and windy so I didn’t spend too much time with it plus the fact that its late (after midnight) 

Please someone tell me that the freaking 89 Transmission in my car isn’t failing already! The fluid looks and smells fine as it always has, no change on power and there is no slipping, just really late shifts, I had a 87 and 88 Maxima before and they had that long delayed 1-2 shift but my new Maxima hasn’t ever had it before.

Oh yeah my car is a 94 with 87k on her and the trans is out of a 89 around 175k now



Donnie H


----------



## 92GOLDGXE (Nov 11, 2005)

So you want someone to tell you your tans isnt shot? well i guess i will your trans isnt shot... these cars are made not to engauge overdrive untill they warm up sometime when the cars warmed up turn the overdrive off and itl be exactly the same when its cold the light wont come on it can be in overdrive just wont engauge til its warm


----------



## DonaldHays (Jul 22, 2004)

Thanks for the response (I guess) I already knew of the overdrive not engaging until the car is warm, I have had a total of 3 Maxima’s a 1988 an 1987 and the 1994 I have now, 1989 300ZX (Z31), a 1991 Infiniti M30, and a 1999 Sentra and the 2003 G35, so I know a bit about them. Its not the Temperature control that I was explaining if you read deeper into the posting, you would noticed that I said that the car didn’t shift into first gear until it went past 3,000 rpms and it wouldn’t change into third gear until around 4-5,000 rpms and that the car has never done this before even when its been colder outside, so that in theory would prove that its not the control your speaking of. Thanks again for the reply anyhow, Its no biggie to me if it dies its dead and I will just drive the G35 more might as well since I have so much wrapped up into it anyhow, besides the Maxima is getting old even with 87-88k its still slowly wearing down.


Donnie H


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

sounds like the valve body is full of gunk to me. you could remove and clean the valve body and see how that does, but otherwise that's fairly normal with these, but not at quite the rpm ranges you're suggesting.

If it were my car, I'd RCR the valve body and see what that does to the shifting.


----------

